# October Babies



## Carolyn (Sep 29, 2004)

What day in October were you born?

:dude:

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Sep 29, 2004)

The 16th is my special day. I'll bespending the day judging a Mini Rex specialty show : )Dearest hubby's birthday is on the 11th.

Pam


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Sep 29, 2004)

My husbands bday is the 10th of oct. I am buyinghim a new used car for his bday hopefully.. shhhh dont tell him but itsreally so he dont need my car and i can have mine always.Ilearned to drive late in life and i dont want to share anymore!!!

Cristy


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 29, 2004)

I love October! 


* * * * * * * * *

Pedal to the metal, Cristy! 

- - - - - - - - - 

Then again,

:shock:

maybe Not! 

* * * * * * * * * 


-Carolyn


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Sep 30, 2004)

I have had my licence for 6 months now and no has "caught me speeding yet" haha

Cristy


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 30, 2004)

Wild Woman!

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 30, 2004)

I have two October babies! One at the beginning of the month- 







This was last years "Birthday Pie"! Myson isn't fond of cake, so each year I make him a different celebratorydessert. I had NEVER in my life dropped anything in the oven and it hadto be HIS Birthday Pie!!! Priceless photo, don't youthink!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 30, 2004)

My Mom

October 2


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 1, 2004)

Oh, and my nephew, Zachary


----------



## babydoshia (Oct 1, 2004)

Well, my birthday was last month.



But my passed step-dad's 49th birthday would have been Oct 17.



My box turtle cheesecake will be a year old the 10th, if that counts 



-Madelon


----------



## Ty-bee (Oct 1, 2004)

My birthday isn't in Oct. but our 6th wedding anniversary is the 17th.

My father's b-day is however on the 6th.


----------



## beans_mommy (Oct 1, 2004)

im an october baby lololol imthe 7th boy am i gettingold I DONT FEEL ITTHOUGH WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOonly 37 and a grandma toboot boy i feelold loolololol have a great oneall donna


----------



## Buck Jones (Oct 2, 2004)

*pamnock wrote: *


> The 16th is my special day....
> 
> Pam


Ditto, here, Pam, but vastly different years though, I assure you! LOL Missus' is the 6th.

Buck


----------



## kpc (Oct 2, 2004)

I have2 Oct. bday my son will be 16 onthe 21 and my father in laws is the 11, plus my hubby and i got a bigsurpize today we were out checking on the bunny that live outside andfound our new new zealand red having babies so far she has hade3,:shock:


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 5, 2004)

*No birthday coming up but I do have animportant Oct. date. Oct.25th will be one year Dale and I have beenmarried. Wow, where did the time go.*

*Tina*


----------



## Loppy Earred Mom (Oct 5, 2004)

My anniversary is Oct 1st


----------



## Sarah (Oct 5, 2004)

Pauly Walnuts is 1 year old this month. Here's a picture of him when he was just a baby *sigh*


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 5, 2004)

It looks like you're serving his head on a platter! :shock:


----------



## Pepper (Oct 5, 2004)

Both my husband and myself have birthdays thismonth.My husband is on the 23rd and my is the 26th.My husband will turn36 and I will turn 34.


----------



## Sarah (Oct 5, 2004)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> It looks like you'reserving his head on a platter! :shock:




I've made such threats to him in his one year on the planet. One year and so much trouble


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 4, 2005)

*bump*


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 4, 2005)

My birthday is on the 28th october! Im gonna be18, cant wait! Loadz of people have birthdays in october! I think ipersonally know about8 people with their birthdays in october.

For my birthday i want to get a scorpion tatoo, because im a scorpio. But i am dreading the pain! I so badly want one tho!


----------



## Lissa (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm not an October baby, but it's my first wedding anniversary on October 22nd. :sunshine:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 4, 2005)

My name is Baby and I'll be 1 year old on the 26th ofOctober. Even though I'm fully grown now, I'll always bemommy's Baby.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 4, 2005)

*Linz_1987 wrote:*


> Loadz of people have birthdays in october! I think ipersonally know about8 people with their birthdays in october.


That's because January is the coldest month! Hee hee!


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 4, 2005)

hehe thats a good one, never thought of it that way 

Laura your bun is sooo cute!


----------



## JimD (Oct 4, 2005)

MINE IS OCTOBER 29th!!!

:groupparty:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 4, 2005)

I hear another some "Bunny" has her special day on the 6th. 

:energizerbunny::energizerbunny:


----------



## pamnock (Oct 4, 2005)

I'll be celebrating my B-day the same way I did last year -- judging a rabbit show LOL

I'm taking Dwarf Hotot cookies to put over by the Dwarf Hotot specialtytable (although I won't be at that table to join the fun ).It's a triple Dwarf Hotot show and a double show for our HollandLops. We'll be spending the entire weekend, but only taking 8rabbits because space will be tight. I think hubby, myself,Matthew and oldest son Billy will be going together.

Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 4, 2005)

*Buck Jones wrote: *


> *pamnock wrote: *
> 
> 
> > The 16th is my special day....
> ...


----------



## pamnock (Oct 4, 2005)

One thing I'll never forget is Carl's birthday :angel::tears2:



Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 4, 2005)

*pamnock wrote: *


> One thing I'll never forget is Carl's birthday :angel::tears2:
> 
> 
> 
> Pam



"ditto"


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 4, 2005)

I'll be 28 on October 23rd. Yippie. My sister inlaws is the 18th, her son the 24th, my uncle on 12th, my aunt on 21st,my close friend/teacher on 13th, my cousin is the 2nd, DJ's grandmaMack is the 5th, and DJ's mom has family memebers in october that Idon't know.


----------



## shadow10978 (Oct 5, 2005)

My birthday is Oct. 9th which is 4 days from today lol...I just dont want to see it come, I dont want to get any older.... 

October is a very busy month of us:

My cousins are on the 4th and 7th one year apart, My ol man's mom isthe 19th, my ol mans is the 20th, another cousin on the 28th andGypsy's anniversery on the 30th.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 5, 2005)

*shadow10978 wrote:*


> My birthday is Oct. 9th which is 4 days from today lol...Ijust dont want to see it come, I dont want to get any older....


My sister's birthday is October 9th. She'll be 15.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 5, 2005)

Happy birthday all you October babies!

My best friends daughter is going to be one this month, on the 25th.


----------



## nose_twitch (Oct 5, 2005)

Oh wow! Thanks for reminding me...my grandma's bday is TODAY, and I have to call her!


----------



## Pepper (Oct 5, 2005)

My birthay is October 26th and my husband's birthday is October 23rd. No birthday this month for our Pepper.


----------



##  (Oct 5, 2005)

*shadow10978 wrote:*


> My birthday is Oct. 9th which is 4 days from today lol...Ijust dont want to see it come, I dont want to get any older....


Your getting OLD how doYou think I feel !!!!! thatsit I am burning my Birth Certificate, that way theres no proof


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 5, 2005)

Since the post is October 'Babies', this isnt really off topic! LOL

I was looking through some photos of me i had scanned into my computera while back, and i came across a really funny photo of me when i wasickle! Dont you think it resembles the pope!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v600/linz_oliver/measpope.jpg

Yay only 24 days to go!

I know we have probually already missed alot of October birthdaysalready but we should like make a calendar on a post, and every bodywrites in their user name under the dates. Then we can see just howmany birthdays there are this month! It seems to be very popular so far!

I dont want to start up a craze tho! lol We cant do this for every month Just a suggestion?


----------



## Boricua_bunny (Oct 5, 2005)

My birthday is October 22. I am so excitedbecause I am turning 14. All of my friends have always been older thanme, so now I will be one step closer to being as old as them. Myparents said that for my birthday, I can get an iPod. Everybody atschool has them and they look so cool and useful, so I decided to getone! They are very expensive, so that is the only present I will begetting, but that is fine with me!


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 5, 2005)

my b-day is the 21st of October. and i'm gonna p-a-r-t-y!!:groupparty:


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 5, 2005)

WOW what an expencive month! LOL


----------



## juicyjuicee (Oct 8, 2005)

My brothers birthday was yesturday.


----------

